# New girl :)



## hco (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone 
Thought I'd introduce you all to my new tiel, just got her yesterday...she's around 5 and very very sweet...she was begging me within 10 minutes on the ride home to give her scratches 

Say hello to Fawkes!


























One thing she does that I'm wondering about is trying to eat straight from my mouth...she spends most of her time on my shoulder, and whenever I'm eating something, she'll get really close to my mouth and will try to poke her beak in to steal some food...is that normal?


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh she is super sweet...congrats on your little girl tiel, yes it is totally normal and natural for her to want to eat out of your mouth, most tiels will try and eat what you are eating. We use this towards our advantage by trying to get them to eat HEALTHY foods by pretending we are eating them, your tiel will have a very hard time resisting when mom or dad is eating it...LOL
Anyway I wanted to let you know that I love the name you picked out for her


----------



## hco (Oct 12, 2010)

tielmom said:


> Oh she is super sweet...congrats on your little girl tiel, yes it is totally normal and natural for her to want to eat out of your mouth, most tiels will try and eat what you are eating. We use this towards our advantage by trying to get them to eat HEALTHY foods by pretending we are eating them, your tiel will have a very hard time resisting when mom or dad is eating it...LOL
> Anyway I wanted to let you know that I love the name you picked out for her


lol, thank you, I thought she must've been thinking I was her mummy! 
Thats how I get my budgie to try new things too lol, such little copycats.

Thank you, I really love Harry Potter, and everytime I looked at her I thought of Fawkes the phoenix.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya, she does remind me too of fawkes.... its the face, her eyes give it away!
shes adorable, i love her crest, so yellow!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

She's a little smasher, and obviously very friendly too.
I'm not envious at all honest......


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww another harry potter bird lol she looks lovely


----------



## hco (Oct 12, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> ya, she does remind me too of fawkes.... its the face, her eyes give it away!
> shes adorable, i love her crest, so yellow!


Yeah, thats soo true! 
Thank you 



Sar said:


> She's a little smasher, and obviously very friendly too.
> I'm not envious at all honest......


Ohh why thank you! I'm glad you like her!




lperry82 said:


> aww another harry potter bird lol she looks lovely


Another one lol I guess there's many here? 
thank you, she is quite lovely and sweet!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Fawkes is a super cutie! Welcome!


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

What a sweetie! She is adorable  Congrats on your new bird.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

What a stunner!


----------



## hco (Oct 12, 2010)

Belinda said:


> What a stunner!


I agree  Thanks!



busylittlebee said:


> What a sweetie! She is adorable  Congrats on your new bird.


Thank you, I am quite proud of her 



cinnamon said:


> Fawkes is a super cutie! Welcome!


Thank you  good to be here


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

she's so cute ^^


----------

